# Need help to identify what looks like an old Ritchey complete bike from the mid 80's



## iampm (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi, I'm new to this forum and to mtb too! I recently went back to my parent's house to bring back my old mtb at my apartment. I started to ride a little with it and realized I don't even know which Brand / Model / Year it is for real.

Since then I'm trying to find out more about this bike which may be old but ride greatly!

I have made a little website to keep track of what I discover about my Unknown Bike and need help to fill the numerous blanks. If somebody could take a look here http://unknownbike.iampm.org to study the pictures and information about the bike to help me, it would be very nice!

And yes, I already asked for information at Ritchey Logic ... I did not receive anything helpful but a link to the oldmountainbikes.com's website which I already consulted to find out that I'm stuck at the same place as I am right now.

Thank you very much!


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Nice web site!
I'm not familiar with any lugged Ritchey, so my first guess is that it's not one. But then...http://www.firstflightbikes.com/1986_RM_Ritchey.htm


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Didn't Rocky Mountain Import Ritchey to Canada for a while and create their own lugged Ritchey-Branded frame?

-Richard


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

richieb said:


> Didn't Rocky Mountain Import Ritchey to Canada for a while and create their own lugged Ritchey-Branded frame?
> 
> -Richard


I had forgotten about that. Search for an old thread, it came up on this forum a good while back.

There is also the large chance the bike was just built out of Ritchey branded tubes which was very common. There are dozens of brands that have spec'ed Ritchey tubing.

cheers, good luck.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Parts (assuming they're original) put the bike at about 1987 or so.


Doesn't look like any Ritchey I've ever seen.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Hmmm... it could be a Ritchey-branded Rocky Mountain. It kind of looks like one, but the seat lug is different. There's a bit of info on the lugged Canadian Ritcheys here:
http://www.oldmountainbikes.com/frames/index.html#lugged_frames

Possibly a Rocky Mountain.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

There was a lugged Ritchey made in '86 that was imported into Canada only. Here is mine :


















More info here also:
http://www.oldmountainbikes.com/cgi-bin/bikes.cgi?bike=6D00168

I have talked personally with Grayson Bain, founder of Rocky Mountain bikes and Tom Ritchey about these lugged bikes and the info can be found on http://www.oldmountainbikes.com under lugged frames

"Ritchey frames that are built using lugged construction were built in Japan by Toyo and imported into Canada by Rocky Mountain Bicycles. These frame were produced in the time period just after Tom Ritchey and Gary Fisher ended their working relationship with each other. Tom, in search of a new distributor for his bikes, contacted Rocky Mountain who offered to sell whatever he could produce. Tube sets went to Toyo, who only built lugged frames, and completed Ritchey bikes were sent to Canada. At roughly this same time other Japanese-made Ritchey frames were being imported into the US, however these were TIG-welded"

Your bike looks to be very simular. I would guess that its a '87 or later by the build and was also made at the Toyo factory and branded a Rocky Mountain


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Damn these guys are good.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

The wealth of information in this forum is only exceeded by our good looks


----------



## iampm (Jul 25, 2007)

Wow! The guy who suggested me to came here on the BikeForums.net was right! You guys kick a$$! Thanks for all the info! Now let me recapitulate.

If I understand correctly, it dosen't look like there is a particular model name for this bike. Am I right? It could be a Ritchey branded Rocky Mountain wich dosen't seem to have more info about but the fact that they came from Japan and was imported to Canada. I'm kind of thinking that I'm searching information that just doen't exists. 

I was angry by the awnser I received from Ritchey Logic, but In fact there is just nothing more to say but that It's a lugged frame Ritchey branded Rocky Mountain bike? Am I right again?

I sincerly thought there could be some more info about it. I'm sorry to bothered you guys with this. All the info was on oldmountainbikes.com. Which is, finally, very complete. There was an awesome job made on this website. I'll submit my bike to it as soon I'm certain of the year.

kb11, I can see some similarities with your bike, the biopace, the fork and the fork tube. But there are some diferences like the bar, the u-brakes under the BB ,,, is that what makes you guess it 87 or later?

Thanks for all the info!

Oh I forgot, Boy named SSue, pointed that it could also be another brand who used Ritchey tubings? Or are we now sure of one thing : Its a Rocky Mountain.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

iampm said:


> I was angry by the awnser I received from Ritchey Logic
> 
> I'm sorry to bothered you guys with this


As for Ritchey, they're in the bike business with the emphasis on business and what good does Id'in a 20 year old bike do them? They don't even make frames anymore. It's what lots of companies do once they get away from their roots. There was a time when Ritchey would have cared but those days are long gone. Shame, ain't it.

Oh don't worry about 'bothering' the forum. Gives us something to talk about in our crotchedy, old age. Besides, I wasn't aware of these bikes and I'm sure many of us learned something. Thanks for showing it.

Pen Guin


----------



## iampm (Jul 25, 2007)

That's exactly what I thought! If I had a business known to be a reference in it's field I would be prouder of my products, no matter how old they are and would keep track on them! Maybe i'm a dreamer ...


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

pinguwin said:


> As for Ritchey, they're in the bike business with the emphasis on business and what good does Id'in a 20 year old bike do them? They don't even make frames anymore. It's what lots of companies do once they get away from their roots. There was a time when Ritchey would have cared but those days are long gone. Shame, ain't it.


Actually, they still do produce frames. Steel or Ti, road or cross.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

ssmike said:


> Actually, they still do produce frames.


Just went to the website and they make road & cross, but they are making a frame that breaks apart into two pieces, they got away from it more than I knew. SS, you are correct they do produce those.

Pen Guin


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Something tells me that we'll be seeing this bike on Ebay pretty soon...just a hunch...


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

iampm said:


> If I understand correctly, it dosen't look like there is a particular model name for this bike. Am I right? It could be a Ritchey branded Rocky Mountain wich dosen't seem to have more info about but the fact that they came from Japan and was imported to Canada. I'm kind of thinking that I'm searching information that just doen't exists.


Your best best is to contact Rocky Mountain and ask them if it's one of their bikes. Ritchey (the company) may have had some say in the frame's design, but llittle else. RM would know a lot more about the frame (assuming they made it).


----------



## iampm (Jul 25, 2007)

laffeaux said:


> Your best best is to contact Rocky Mountain and ask them if it's one of their bikes. Ritchey (the company) may have had some say in the frame's design, but llittle else. RM would know a lot more about the frame (assuming they made it).


Okay, I'll try this!
Since some people on other forums told me that it's very strange that there is a u-brake mount on the bike if it's a Ritchey lugged ... Maybe the quest to find out what it is isn't quite finished ...



richieb said:


> Something tells me that we'll be seeing this bike on Ebay pretty soon...just a hunch...


Why would I sell it?
If I don't dont' find out what it is, it will still ride awesomely!

Maybe I just won't keep it as a vintage bike.
How to restore a bike as vintage if you don't know what bike it is exactly?

----------------------

By the way guys, do you think it is still worth it to restore the Unknown Bike? 
Or should I just put whatever pieces that suites me on it and have fun whit it?


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

iampm said:


> By the way guys, do you think it is still worth it to restore the Unknown Bike?
> Or should I just put whatever pieces that suites me on it and have fun whit it?


Yes.

Either way, you can't go wrong. You know the approximate vintage, you can spec out parts of that era. Bikes are about fun and if you want to put a V-brake on the front, hey, it's fine if it's fun. Nothing preventing you from going back to period correct in the future.

Keep looking, ye shall find knowledge when the time is right. I like the bike and it sounds like you do too. Cool.

Pinguwin


----------



## iampm (Jul 25, 2007)

Do somebody know how to contact the Rocky Mountain company directly by e-mail? I can't find any e-mail address on their website ...


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

kb11 said:


> The wealth of information in this forum is only exceeded by our good looks


thanks, now i got coffee in my keyboard.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

iampm, The lugged Ritchey bike was a '86 only model, it was imported to Canada only by Rocky Mountain. It was a combined project between Ritchey and Rocky Mountain to start importing bikes from Japan. Remember these were small companies at the time and the combined resorces made it possible. I suspect that Rocky Mountain continued to import this bike in '87, putting there name on it, upgrading to U brakes and M730 componets, etc. I dont know what the model name would of been. Grayson Bain would probably be the only one to have that info as Rocky Mountain was bought out years ago. Here is an email address I had for him, not sure if its still good but you can try: [email protected]

Getting info on these old bikes is not easy as the current companies are run by people who were probably not in the business back in the '80's. Tom Ritchey is the only source for old Ritcheys and hes not easily contacted. He doesnt run the day to day operations at Ritchey.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

iampm said:


> All the info was on oldmountainbikes.com. Which is, finally, very complete. There was an awesome job made on this website.


Thank the guy in post #6.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

pinguwin said:


> Gives us something to talk about in our crotchedy, old age.


Hey!

I am not old. Crotchety...meybe.


----------



## iampm (Jul 25, 2007)

I just received an e-mail from Mr. Bain. 
Thanks *kb11* for the e-mail address ...

I think this awnser finally put an end to my researches :



> Hi Pierre-Michel:
> It is an original Ritchey ENDURO, designed by me and staff at RMB in 1985, produced in Japan by National Panasonic. It was produced under an exclusive license agreement with Tom Ritchey to finish off the line of higher end handbuilts and Japan produced (TOYO built) TIG welded bikes. Al of our bikes were assembled in Canada including Wheeltech Wheels. The colour was BLACK frame, LIME GREEN forks and decals. Never imported into the USA. Though maybe some made it down there!
> 
> Grayson Bain


I'll update the Unknown Bike's website in a couple of hours.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

iampm, 

I'm glad this worked out for you. Nothing like finding out the correct info on an old bike :thumbsup:


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I remember the Enduro fondly. Nothing like fluorescent Green and Black. It was a popular bike where I came from.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

bushpig said:


> I remember the Enduro fondly. Nothing like fluorescent Green and Black. It was a popular bike where I came from.


So its a Panasonic, not designed by Tom Ritchey but by someone else, doesnt look even remotely like Tom's work, but it has/had Ritchey stickers. Yeah, thats a Ritchey.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Just picked one of these up myself, and knowing Fillet-Brazed's appreciation for this odd bike I decided to bump this ancient thread and post some (really bad) pictures


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Sweet!!!! another Canapurna :thumbsup: looks clean , the stem/bars and shifters look like an upgrade.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

kb11 said:


> Sweet!!!! another Canapurna :thumbsup: looks clean , the stem/bars and shifters look like an upgrade.


Actually it's not too bad aside from a lot of paint wear - it had be used as a commuter by someone who knew nothing about bikes. The bar and stem are Ritchey Force, a couple of years too new for this bike but better that the high rise stem and 5 degree steel bar that had sadly replaced the Nitto bulls at some point in the bikes life. Rear derailleur in not Deerhead - there is a RD-L525 Light Action fitted for some reason - lovely Suntour pedals are missing and the back wheel is a Weinmann POC on a Formula hub. Still it's my first Ritchey (sort of) and I didn't pay very much for it, so I have some affection for it.

This was actually sold by a LBS in Kitchener, Ontario so they were obviously available across Canada - any idea of how many were made? I only know of 3 - Yours, mine and the First flight one. Did it have a model name?


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

I had a different lugged RoMo Canapurna Ritchey - it was a reddish-brown colour with a unicrown fork, bullmoose bars, deore derailleurs/shifters - the model was called the K2.

Bought at Pedlar in Toronto in the summer of 1987.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

mechagouki said:


> This was actually sold by a LBS in Kitchener, Ontario so they were obviously available across Canada - any idea of how many were made? I only know of 3 - Yours, mine and the First flight one. Did it have a model name?


I think this is a '86 model. I have no idea how many were made, they must be quite rare as only 3 have surfaced so far


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

I`ve got a 1985 Fiora San Remo that looks awfully similar. Makes me wonder if they came out of the same factory. It`s Tange tubing however...


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

MERK26 said:


> I`ve got a 1985 Fiora San Remo that looks awfully similar. Makes me wonder if they came out of the same factory. It`s Tange tubing however...


Almost all frames built in Japan came from either National Panasonic, for lugged frames or Toyo for tig'd frames


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

kb11 said:


> I think this is a '86 model. I have no idea how many were made, they must be quite rare as only 3 have surfaced so far


Wasn't there one on the bay a few weeks ago?


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Aemmer said:


> Wasn't there one on the bay a few weeks ago?


I think the one on ebay was an Ascent. They both have the same paint scheme, red with black forks


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

KB,
I was thinking of this one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110441843947&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Aemmer said:


> KB,
> I was thinking of this one:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110441843947&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Ya, that looks like a '87. 1st black one I've seen


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

iampm said:


> Wow! The guy who suggested me to came here on the BikeForums.net was right! You guys kick a$$! Thanks for all the info! Now let me recapitulate.
> 
> If I understand correctly, it dosen't look like there is a particular model name for this bike. Am I right? It could be a Ritchey branded Rocky Mountain wich dosen't seem to have more info about but the fact that they came from Japan and was imported to Canada. I'm kind of thinking that I'm searching information that just doen't exists.
> 
> ...


This is an early japan/ritchey nice tig welds fork not so nice, they use to come loose.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

This thread should really get moved back to the VRC forum.


----------

